# Bushnell Compact Spotting Scope



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

My tournament scope is a Vortex 80mm Skyline FD, which compares favorably to the best scopes on the market, but I was looking for an inexpensive "range" scope that was light, compact with a zoom for both indoors and 90 meters and an angled eyepiece. It had to fit in my range bag and have acceptable optics.

After researching all the compact scopes available, I decided to try the Bushnell Spacemaster with zoom and an angled eye piece. 

I purchased one from Amazon with free shipping for around $125. I was expecting a small package but a rather large box arrive which included a hard shell case, soft nylon case, onscope cover with grip, tripod / car window mount and 2 objectives, one 15-45x anf the other 20x fixed. Wow! 

The scope collpases to around 6" , has a built in hood and weighs 22 oz.

The optics are good. This is not a Zeiss scope, but at 90M you can clearly see nock colors and yesterday I noticed a fly on one of my nocks at 90. The 20x is just a bit sharper.

The scope seems mechanically good and the focus, built into the body, is maybe a bit to light and sensitive. Touch it and you have to refocus. 

Features 
15-45x zoom and 20x Fixed
Fully coated optics 
Exclusive multi-position eyepiece with infinite number of positions 
Extra-long eye relief (41mm) 
Rubberized surface finish 
Carrying case included 

Summary: Great bang for the buck in a small, light and portable angled scope.


----------

